# UKC Champion :)



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

congratulations!
and there is nothing wrong with taking some time for fun.
laundry will always wait.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Bonnie looks so pretty and sweet.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go Outwest and Bonnie! Congratulations! Awesome job!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!! She is such a pretty girl. I can see why she was able to take reserve over the older ones. It was worth not doing laundry. I hope you enjoyed yourself as much as she did.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm with Fae! 

Saturday and Sunday are 'Dog Days' . . for relaxing and chatting . . and getting yr CH. Congratulations!!!  

_Today_ I clean the house.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you. Today I have to go to the bank, do the laundry, clean the house. drop things off to my sister in law and go to the grocery store. ugh.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

congratulations!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! She is such a sweet little girl!!!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats! That is so great!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations to the both of You!! She looks great!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, today is a new day. I got some errands done and laundry washed. I am not feeling so bad about having my whole weekend taken up with nice people and dogs. Who knows what I will do. Perhaps I will go for her Grand Champion.  That is hard to get, though. We shall see.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congrats! That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It is nothing compared to AKC poodle competition, but it was fun to do! She did win over a few pretty nice dogs that were being shown AKC and they used UKC for puppy practice (it is inexpensive in comparison and many are the same judges). She looked like a shrimp next to them. I was so proud of her when she won. It took her 5 shows to get her three judges wins and 6 shows to get all her points. The last three shows she was in the champion class and has two reserves in there losing to a beautiful black adult girl twice and not winning in one of the shows. There was competition at all of them, so we got lucky. Some UKC shows don't have much competiton for poodles.

Anyway, I thought I would let my poodle friends know.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Very cool! Congrats!

Never begrudge your weekend hobby time, though, unless you honestly don't enjoy it. If I really thought about all I could be getting done at home instead of sitting around a dusty horse area waiting for my ninety seconds in the Agility ring... :afraid: 

--Q


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Congrats you did that sooo fast!!! You must be so excited!!! I'm excited for you! I can't wait for stedmans 1st show just a week and a half away I still have no clue how to fill out that entry form lol I'm just gonna register day of and hope someone will help me anyways congrats


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They will help you. Have fun at the show! We aren't planning to go to that one, but it is pretty close to me. Maybe I will change my mind.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations on the U-CH!! now got for the GRAND!!! WOOT!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations!!:congrats: What terrific news!! Heck, I'll fly west and do your laundry and housework for you,_ keep on showing!!_ A girl as pretty as Bonnie should be seen _everywhere!!_:beauty:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

outwest said:


> Who knows what I will do. Perhaps I will go for her Grand Champion.  That is hard to get, though. We shall see.


Oh! KEEP GOING!!!!! You girl is so beautiful, it won't take you as long as you think!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, you guys are so sweet. 

Tomorrow, Bonnie goes for a haircut. I decided to not do anything too drastic yet, though, but certainly cut off some fluff.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

wow a rather belated congrats on your girls championship :whoo:


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I am late coming in, just saw this. Congrats to you and Bonnie!


----------

